# Dubai to AbuDhabi Car registration transfer!



## Test123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I just switched jobs from Dubai to AbuDhabi ... needless to say I need to transfer my car registration as well.. But am too busy to do it myself.. can anyone suggest a reliable service provider who can do the job... any personal experiences would be appreciated.. Cheers!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well you don't 'have to'. It's actually a pretty easy process. You can try Top Gear (I know!!!!) they're in the Trade Centre apartments, they can deal with all that sort of stuff for you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to do it in a few months when my registration expires - will be interested in recommendations as well, esp. as I have heard that "exports" have stopped and the car needs to be "shipped" on a truck.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks ! I have a few months, so will need to think whether I want to get it done on my own.


----------



## Ahmad82 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Car Registeration*

As per My Knowledge you dont need to do that i have Dubai Visa but i use Abu Dhbai No Car with a Court letter
and if car is already on your name so just change your visa no need to change the Car registration later on you can change when you will renew Registration card or you can renew from abu dhabi for dubai car 
hope it will help 


Test123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just switched jobs from Dubai to AbuDhabi ... needless to say I need to transfer my car registration as well.. But am too busy to do it myself.. can anyone suggest a reliable service provider who can do the job... any personal experiences would be appreciated.. Cheers!!


----------



## Test123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.. i would like to try the company mentioned by Grt1... need to get this done and off my chest... my renewal is also due in a month... so better get the job done as soon as possible....!!


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

You don't need to switch it. I am on an Abu Dhabi visa and own a Dubai registered car and renewed the registration with no problems. I also bought another car on a Dubai plate with no problems although I had to show proof of residence in Dubai (tenancy contract)/


----------



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

HamishUK said:


> You don't need to switch it. I am on an Abu Dhabi visa and own a Dubai registered car and renewed the registration with no problems. I also bought another car on a Dubai plate with no problems although I had to show proof of residence in Dubai (tenancy contract)/


You mean to say that to renew your car registration also you need to show the proof of you residency in Dubai??? or it is just to purchase a new car you had to show?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No proof of residency required - simply valid insurance.
Cheers
Steve


----------

